# Dust Collection for Warehouse



## nathanvaughan (Sep 2, 2015)

Hello everyone,

I just found this site and am looking for advice in dust collection.

I have an 1800 sq. ft. warehouse with typical woodworking tools. I have dust collection on the table saw, miter saw, etc... The problem I am having is that I work with a lot of re-claimed wood and I use wire brushes, grinders, and other tools that have no possible dust collection. I can't work outside since there is no exterior space but I have TONS of dust, dirt, etc... that just sits in the air and makes a huge mess.

I am considering either air filtration or a very large exhaust fan. Any advice on what kind of fan or something else that may work is appreciated (the building is metal)

Thanks in advance,

Nathan


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*it's always best ....*

When at all possible collect the dust at it's source by using hoods or direct connections to the tool's ports. Once the dust gets airborne, then you have to use an overhead filter. That can be either a shop built or commercial like a Jet AFS 1000. 

Dust hood:


















Jet AFS 1000:










You want to move a lot of air when sanding or wire brushing in the open shop, so you need a Dust Collector with a good CFM rating. More HP, larger collection hoses and minimum length runs. Bags don't filter all that well but there are some from American Fabric that are really good at 1 micron. Canister filters have more surface area and will pass more air flow through. If the filters get clogged they won't allow the air to pass, regardless of the CFM ratings. A cyclone DC may be a better system for open spaces... I donno?

Shop built air filtration systems are common:


----------



## ORBlackFZ1 (Dec 25, 2013)

One option is to create a separate room for the dusty operations and add an AFS (air filtration system) like the Jet AFS-1000b to that room. Wear a dust mask and goggles. The separate room can be hard walls or just 4 or 5 mil thick plastic that keeps the dust in that area.

When my workshop was in the third garage bay, I had a roll down plastic screen that separated the third bay from the rest of the garage. It worked very well containing the dust in the third bay.

If you are just looking for a way to clear the workshop air, a good size exhaust fan may work when your outside weather is appropriate. I have a 500 sqft workshop with a 2550 CFM exhaust fan. I make sure my overhead door is open before turning on the fan. It will clear the workshop air in about 6 minutes. I haven't used the exhaust fan much this summer, because we have had a very hot summer.

I also use two (2) of the Jet AFS-1000B units in the shop. When I am in the shop, they are always on.

As was mentioned in an earlier post, dust collection at the source is always the best method. Clearing the air is a secondary method to be used to catch dust that the previous method didn't get.


----------



## nathanvaughan (Sep 2, 2015)

Thanks so much for the replies! I like the idea of the Jet air collection. Do you think that it will do much for an 1800 sq. ft. shop? 

I really like the idea of building a box on wheels with an exhaust fan mounted so that I can move it to each work location. What about something like this http://www.amazon.com/Dayton-Exhaus...s=shop+exhaust+fan#product-description-iframe built into a box to catch the sawdust?

Thanks again,

Nathan


----------



## ORBlackFZ1 (Dec 25, 2013)

Nathan Vaughan said:


> Thanks so much for the replies! I like the idea of the Jet air collection. Do you think that it will do much for an 1800 sq. ft. shop?


I use two (2) of the Jet AFS-1000b units for my 500 sqft workshop. They do very well for the size, but I doubt that one (1) unit will work for your 1800 sqft. Theoretically, the Jet unit will move 1044 cfm (cubic feet per minute) on the high speed. That is a room with the dimensions of 10 feet x 10 feet x 10 feet. That is why I suggested you create a smaller room in your shop for the dusty operations. You would need 18 AFS units to clear the air in one minute for your 1800 sqft shop. Then you get into where to position each unit for maximum filtration, etc. If you have a particular dusty operation, how many units do you need near that operation, etc. Do you position the unit on the ceiling or on the bench?

It can get complicated. You could try a unit or two and experiment where to place them. I have two (2) major dust generating areas. My power equipment is moved into one of the areas when I am using the equipment. Equipment not being used is moved to the outside wall of the shop. The two (2) AFS units are placed over the two (2) work areas to filter the dust out of the air quickly. I also have a Dylos DC1100 (http://www.dylosproducts.com/wocrandshair.html) that monitors the air quality for me. I use it to determine what speed (550/702/1044 CFM) to set the AFS on.



Nathan Vaughan said:


> I really like the idea of building a box on wheels with an exhaust fan mounted so that I can move it to each work location. What about something like this http://www.amazon.com/Dayton-Exhaus...s=shop+exhaust+fan#product-description-iframe built into a box to catch the sawdust?


That might work. You might also want to check out this web page: http://billpentz.com/woodworking/cyclone/air_cleaner.cfm. Mount the filter on a cart and you can move it around your shop to the dusty operation.

Eric


----------



## Oneal-Woodworking (Apr 14, 2013)

woodnthings said:


> Bags don't filter all that well but there are some from American Fabric that are really good at 1 micron. Canister filters have more surface area and will pass more air flow through. If the filters get clogged they won't allow the air to pass, regardless of the CFM ratings.


Do you know what the difference is between a china bag and a quality AFF (or any other quality bag for that matter) bag is?

A china bag (includes Grizzly junk) will fill up very quickly once your turn on the DC and the bag will blow up rather 'hard'. This means the bag is creating backpressure and the DC is having to work harder to push the air through it (likely pushing dust particles through it as well). This backpressure reduces suction that one should have had...

Watching how the bag fills as you turn on the DC is the best way to know if you have the proper size to allow for proper airflow at whatever microns you are looking for... Under normal operating conditions - A hard and tight bag is not what you want. That is commonly found on the china machines with OEM china bags. 

If the OP is really in a warehouse type setting and has a 'warehouse-high' ceiling to work with - He can do wonders with 'proper' bags. 

My most recent bag from AFF is run all the way up to the ceiling (space that was not going to be used anyway) and ended up around 12 feet or so in length (same dia. as normal canister / bag). Rated at 1 micron filtration - The 1700 cfm DC that feeds it couldn't make it 'pop' like a china bag if it wanted to. The bag is sized properly and creates pretty much zero backpressure for the motor even at the 1 micron rating... You can tell just by looking at the bag as the DC runs. :yes:

I 'could' have got by with a 8 foot bag for the motor and cfm that I am using it on currently and it would have sufficed and performed just as well as any canister...

The bag I am using costs *half* of what a single replacement china canister costs for the DC I am using it on and from my experience - It WILL last a hell of a lot longer than any canister filter. (canisters do NOT last forever when used commercial / daily)

I still have the canister filter that came with this DC. It will get used if I am ever needing to have this tool in a place with a very low ceiling... :yes:




I have and use very sensitive devices / tools for measuring dust levels in the shop. A reading like this would be deemed as 'safe' and work would continue on:


----------



## ORBlackFZ1 (Dec 25, 2013)

OnealWoodworking said:


> I have and use very sensitive devices / tools for measuring dust levels in the shop. A reading like this would be deemed as 'safe' and work would continue on:


Just so I am clear on what you are implying....Your dog is better at determining particle count than my Dylos??? Please enlighten me on that one...I can see how your dog is a better security feature, but particle counter....I don't follow....:huh:


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*you need some dust muzzles*

Not for the dog, for the grinders, sanders and wire brushes:

http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_nkw=dust+muzzle


----------



## Oneal-Woodworking (Apr 14, 2013)

ORBlackFZ1 said:


> Just so I am clear on what you are implying....*Your dog is better at determining particle count than my Dylos???* Please enlighten me on that one...I can see how your dog is a better security feature, but particle counter....I don't follow....:huh:


Not likely. :no:

Mostly trying to point out differences in bags (different types) vs canisters for those that may be reading and may get misinformed otherwise.

Comparing a standard china bag to a china canister is one thing but comparing a quality bag of proper size to a china canister is a different story as the bag is going to cost half as much and still do the same job for longer before needing replacement. :yes:

The height of your ceiling really matters when trying to choose how you are going to filter your air and how much it will cost you.


----------



## ORBlackFZ1 (Dec 25, 2013)

woodnthings said:


> Not for the dog, for the grinders, sanders and wire brushes:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_nkw=dust+muzzle


That looks like a good idea! How well does it work?


----------

